# Hola



## stoner (Jul 14, 2007)

What's up everyone? Came across your site while I was surfing around. I love to write and have decided to start a novel for the first time. I've mainly written short stories and poems but have always wanted to write a book. 

I am 32 years old and live in sunny Florida. The weather rocks as well as the gorgeous women. I've been a native my entire life.

Anywho, look forward to chit-chatting with you peeps. Stay cool and see you on the forums!


----------



## Shinn (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum, Stoner.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 14, 2007)

brother, jivemaster
dough in my mouth
nose, puffing bonging
tasting that bud
brother stone,
you got a friend in me
a problem in tree.


----------



## Baron (Jul 14, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 14, 2007)

Hola back at cha, boy.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello there, Stoner, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jul 14, 2007)

Post a poem so us peeps can read it. Welcome.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jul 14, 2007)

i really hope u can publish soon like me!


----------



## stoner (Jul 14, 2007)

Daniel Malone said:


> Post a poem so us peeps can read it. Welcome.


 
No problem.  I'll post it in the poem section.

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## The Hooded One (Jul 14, 2007)

So you smoke weed?


----------



## stoner (Jul 15, 2007)

The Hooded One said:


> So you smoke weed?


 
What gave you that impression?

That would be a big affirmative. I am a huge advocate of marijuana and groups that support the legalization of it for adults.


----------



## Chris Stevenson (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome, stoner.  Glad you decided to start a novel.  Be prepared for a long but rewarding haul.

Chris


----------



## stoner (Jul 15, 2007)

Chris Stevenson said:


> Welcome, stoner. Glad you decided to start a novel. Be prepared for a long but rewarding haul.
> 
> Chris


 
I hear ya. It took me a while to decide which idea to run with. For the longest time I was torn between a Western and a novel about a hit man. I decided to put the Western on hold and go with the latter.

Right now I'm in the planning stages. Currently fleshing out my characters and trying to come up with a good structure. I am excellent with unique and quirky dialogues. I also lack little in the imagination and creative areas. My biggest hurdle will be structure.

I had a book once on fictional story structuring. I forget the name but it had charts that showed you how your story should flow depending on how many protagonists, antagonists and minor characters you had. Wish I still had it.

I'm aware there are many people who will say, "Just write and don't obsess about structure." Personally I feel structure is very important. I've been googling around trying to find a free website that lays out story structures in a manner similiar to the book I once had but I keep coming up with basic, 'Beginning, Middle, End' stuff. If anyone knows of one it would be appreciated. 

I've seen software programs for sale that claim to assist novice writers with story structuring and such. May look into one of them.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 15, 2007)

A stoner, structured.
There's a goddamn poem.


----------



## CroZ (Jul 15, 2007)

welcome to the forum.

Surprised that names not taken.


----------

